# RedNeck Deer camp



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 21, 2005)

This is a home away from home


----------



## creekrunner (Jan 22, 2005)

that'll work. i bet yall have had some times there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2005)

Man yeah a fine redneck shack!

Jim


----------



## leo (Jan 22, 2005)

*Looks like an*

"up-scale" version of some I have stayed at  

leo


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Mighty fine sir, mighty fine!*

That thare is a 5 star shack for sure. I really like the lake amenities.   

Al


----------



## gabowman (Jan 22, 2005)

I could certainly look forward to some of that R & R myself. Great camp!!

GB


----------



## dutchman (Jan 22, 2005)

It looks great to me. All the comforts of home!


----------



## Timbo (Jan 23, 2005)

You going to leave the lights on for us?.


----------



## stumpman (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats a lot nicer than my last one was.


----------

